# Mindfold



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

Someone had this at Iowa. Seems pretty good. The foam seals around the gaps and it blocks out all light. 

http://www.mindfold.com/


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooh looks comfortable!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw this also. It looked pretty comfy.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 29, 2010)

People should start using these for BLD...


----------



## Rayne (Apr 29, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> People should start using these for BLD...


Agreed. Maybe they should make this type of blindfold a requirement so that there wouldn't be any cheaters.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 29, 2010)

Rayne said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > People should start using these for BLD...
> ...


Not really available enough, and many people can't afford to buy them online, but maybe a few delegates should hold a couple for a few fast celebrities 

It does look like the foam goggle part would stop the light from under there from coming in.


----------



## Carson (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried the one in Iowa on. It was extremely comfortable, stopped 100% of light, left no "gaps" around the nose, and can be pulled up/down easily and quickly. I will be ordering one soon.

On a side note: Is that Amanda Tapping?


----------



## Feryll (Apr 29, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Rayne said:
> 
> 
> > Not really available enough, and many people can't afford to buy them online, but maybe a few delegates should hold a couple for a few fast celebrities
> ...



Rayne said that? And if I will be buying one, I'm sorry to say that I will be scraping the logo off. Nobody needs to distract or taunt me while I do BLD.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Not really available enough, and many people can't afford to buy them online, but maybe a few delegates should hold a couple for a few fast celebrities



Or a few "large number" celebrities 


EDIT: Sorry, Feryll. Quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't heard of it until now, but is it really that comfortable? It seems like a blindfold versino of skiing glasses, which I don't find that nice.

Carson says it is, have any one else tried? 

(Not that I disbelief Carson, but it's good with multiple opinions.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 30, 2010)

I think they would have to make it comfortable. It's meant for sleeping, headache relief, & meditation.


----------



## Owen (Apr 30, 2010)

Here she is without the blindfold


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 30, 2010)

Carson said:


> On a side note: Is that Amanda Tapping?


Sort of looks like it... <3 Stargate.


----------



## Carson (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Pedro (May 3, 2010)

wow, 20 dollars...

looks like a good product, though


----------



## Carson (May 3, 2010)

Pedro said:


> wow, 20 dollars...
> 
> looks like a good product, though



This will only be cheaper for those in the US. I'm sure there are auctions in areas closer to Brazil though.

HERE


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 4, 2010)

Cool picture hilarous 

Unlike sports like baseball or football, the cube is dispersed in the media. No journalist knows my history. The truth is still a secret.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szlA-iwU494


----------



## sequencius (May 4, 2010)

20 spankies for a blindfold? psh. You do realize that you can use a t-shirt right? LOL.


----------



## Feryll (May 22, 2010)

Bump, but I just got mine, and I have to say I'm impressed. Definitely worth the $10 on ebay. It is very comfortable and easy to quickly put on. It also does totally block out all vision. The amount needed that you'd need to pull the mindfold up to see and cheat would be well detected.

Even not for BLD practice, it's still a cool product. Unlike other blindfolds, you not only can't see light leaking through the folds, but you also can't tell if you walk into a light or dark room. It gives me a creepy feeling wearing it, like you've actually gone totally blind. Another piece of evidence I've noticed of it's superiority is the fact that I'm blinded as soon as I take it off in the sun.

All in all, I'm glad I paid


----------



## Carson (May 25, 2010)

Got mine a few days ago, so I thought I would share some info.


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2010)

HAI CARSON!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 25, 2010)

Are there different types of Mindfolds? It looked like Shane (I think that's his name) had a thicker blindfold.


----------



## Carson (May 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Are there different types of Mindfolds? It looked like Shane (I think that's his name) had a thicker blindfold.



I looked at his. The only real difference I could see between his and mine, was the texture of the plastic. I think they are both the same thickness.



Dene said:


> HAI DENE!


----------

